# !! HELP !! plow will not raise



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

well i got in my truck this morning to find out that my plow wont raise. 

the lights on the mount come on and everything but the remote light wont come on which wont let me raise the plow. What could it be? 

It has been raining all night so i think water might be shorting something out but i dont know.

Ive got a 7.5 western poly pro ultramount.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

i think i have a bad remote or a blown fuse. where would my fuses for my plow be located. i looked everywhere.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*have you combed your wiring thoroghly for cuts , loose conns. ? check GROUND & POSI...then do a SEARCH here in western catagory.

good luck , you will find it . *


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

that was quick.

but im not really machinicly inclined at all so when you say ground and positive, would i just fallow the wires from off the mount into my truck? and see if there secure? do you think the rain could be affecting it? i know which is pos and ground but idk if i look on the mount or in the truck.

thanks


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

If the controller won't even power up, start by checking the connector in the cab which your contoller plugs into. Should have 12V at the red wire in position #1. Should have ground at the black/orange wire in position #3. You can do this with a simple 12V test light. There should be a fuse in the 12V supply coming into that harness. Check that fuse if you've got no power with the test light. That'll get you started anyway.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Can check out the links here. http://www.westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=5 Hope those can help. Not sure if that will help or not.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

rainy day usually means bad ground. start at the battery. follow out to the pump. check power all the way back to the solenoid, then to battery. everything tight? the control should not power up unless the plow is plugged in.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

the plow is plugged in. ill check the everything this afternoon really well.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Joesno;867223 said:


> the plow is plugged in. ill check the everything this afternoon really well.


Please let us know what was wrong & thank you


----------



## Jay'sPlowing (Nov 20, 2009)

I had the same problem. I ended up replacing the plugs and everything works great now.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

WeDoSnowplowing;867494 said:


> Please let us know what was wrong & thank you


i think you said it best.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

still havent fixed the problem yet. i looked over everything and nothing is out of place. i puled every fuse out of my fuse box non were blown beside trailer lights. 

im gonna drop it off at the dealer and see what the can do.

thanks for your guys help.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

sorry never got back with yall. MY remote was bad. so their goes another 300$.

i absolutly hate this time of year. all i do is blow money on equip and christmas and birthdays..... i feel like its a never ending downward spiral. in the last 4 weeks ive gone through over 3 grand, not kidding. and nothing to show for it. it almost makes me sick everytime i think about it.

enough of my rant. thanks all for the help.


----------

